# Foam VS Microfiber Applicator pads



## sMiLEy sLOth (Jun 12, 2018)

What's better for applying polish and wax by hand?

I have SRP and Colonite insulator wax (liquid).

Is foam better for one and microfiber better for the other or does it not matter at all?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I always swore by foam but watched a Mitchel & king video where he used a damp microfiber pad and since then, never used foam.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

srp works well with the ag polish applicator just give it a spritz of water or qd first 
generally apply glazes with a microfibre applicator and waxes with a wo-wo foam one


----------



## sMiLEy sLOth (Jun 12, 2018)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> srp works well with the ag polish applicator just give it a spritz of water or qd first
> generally apply glazes with a microfibre applicator and waxes with a wo-wo foam one


Ok this kind of answers my question. I was looking at the AF Micro Fibre and Foam applicators. They're only £1 each so I'll grab one of each and see how I get on. :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

The farecla hand polish pads are very good. White one to get more bite then the black one for wax

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

